# Unterschied zwischen fourplay und arcade



## Bolzen01 (5. August 2015)

Hallöchen

kann mir jemand von euch bitte die Grundlegenden Unterschiede der beiden oben erwähnten Bikes erklären!? die Geodaten sind ja schon unterschiedlich.

Freue mich auf die hoffentlich zahlreichen Antworten!

Gruss


----------



## bike-show.de (5. August 2015)

Das Arcade ist mehr ein BMX mit guten Bremsen. Das Inspired ist mehr Trialrad, mit dem man auch mehr Trial (Treter, Tippen) fährt, als mit dem Arcade, das für Bunny Hops besser passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoppers (5. August 2015)

Salü

Verstehe ich es richtig, dass sich das inspired arcade also am wohlsten im Skatepark fühlt und sich eher an den bmx tricks orientiert!?

Weiss jemand zufällig wie gross die beiden Mitentwickler Ali C und Sean Watson sind!?

Gruss und Danke!


----------



## family-biker (5. August 2015)

ẑu allererst würde mir auffallen dass das arcade nen cromo-rahmen hat.
dann hast du es schon richtig erkannt,beide sind streetbikes,wobei sich das arcade richtung bmxartiges streetriding,das fourplay richtung trial orientiert.

machbar ist je nach setup mit beiden beides,mit umbau von vorbau usw erreicht man dass die bikes jedem von 1.60-190 cm passen

ali c ist recht gross,aber sean ist der grösste  wortwitz ahoy


----------



## Bolzen01 (5. August 2015)

bitte prügel mich nicht.... cromo-rahmen!? also wesentlich schlechter als Alu oder "nur" schwerer?
habe mal gelesen das jeder Alurahmen mit der Zeit, aufgrund der Dauerbelastung, Risse bekommt, ist das dann beim cromo anders?

passt, somit dann das arcade in den Park und das zoo zum trialen! oder gibt es da noch weitere Meinungen!?? bin über jede dankbar!!

besten Dank
Gruss


----------



## family-biker (6. August 2015)

stahl ist dauerschingfest,heisst solange er nicht über eine gewisse kraft hinaus belastet wird hält er 100000de von lastwechseln aus bevor was sein kann.heutzutage sind stahlrahmen,wenn gut konstruiert,nicht sonderlich schwerer als alurahmen,zumindest bei streetbikes.

ist leider so,ab der ersten lasteinleitung entstehen in aluminium mikroskopische risse die sich am ende der lebensdauer zum bruch summieren,in der regel je nach konstruktion 20k-100k lastwechsel laut din  en 14768


----------



## dominikH88 (6. August 2015)

Hi,

Hätte mal Anfänger Fragen zu euren Aussagen:
Warum ist das Arcade mehr BMX als das Fourplay?
Das Arcade hat ja die höhere BB, dachte das erleichtert Bauchwheel Hops?
Was macht das Fourplay mehr zum Trial Rad als das Arcade?

Danke,
Domi


----------



## bike-show.de (7. August 2015)

family-biker schrieb:


> ist leider so,ab der ersten lasteinleitung entstehen in aluminium mikroskopische risse die sich am ende der lebensdauer zum bruch summieren,in der regel je nach konstruktion 20k-100k lastwechsel laut din  en 14768



Der Alurahmen des Inspired Fourplay ist als sehr stabil bekannt, also nicht von unserem Zweiradmechaniker (und -verkäufer) aus der Ruhe bringen lassen


----------



## bike-show.de (7. August 2015)

dominikH88 schrieb:


> Hätte mal Anfänger Fragen zu euren Aussagen:
> Warum ist das Arcade mehr BMX als das Fourplay?
> Das Arcade hat ja die höhere BB, dachte das erleichtert Bauchwheel Hops?
> Was macht das Fourplay mehr zum Trial Rad als das Arcade?


Der Hauptunterschied ist der Radstand. Das Fourplay ist länger und daher etwas schwerer zu Bunnyhoppen. Das Arcade kürzer und daher wendiger.


----------



## family-biker (7. August 2015)

sorry wollte niemanden aus der ruhe bringen.

was ich gesagt hab ist ungefähr so wie zu sagen dass jeder irgendwann sterben wird.

stahlrahmen sind halt die die älter werden.physikalischer fakt.vorrausgesetzt die typen die die rahmen jeweils konstruiert haben hatten die gleiche sorgfalt am start

klar ist der fourplay für nen alurahmen ein bombenstabiles teil,der hält schon so ein paar jahre.


----------



## Bolzen01 (13. August 2015)

Salü

hat jemand einen Tipp welches BMX von der Geo und Grösse dem Arcade von Inspired entspricht, oder evtl sogar identisch ist!?

Danke und Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominikH88 (3. September 2015)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> Der Hauptunterschied ist der Radstand. Das Fourplay ist länger und daher etwas schwerer zu Bunnyhoppen. Das Arcade kürzer und daher wendiger.


Machen 2mm wirklich so viel aus?
Und wie sieht es auf dem Hinterrad aus? BB ist ja höher beim Arcade, begünstigt das nicht Hinterrad moves?

Bin am überlegen mir einen der beiden Rahmen zuzulegen. Im Moment habe ich einen Onza Zoot  Rahmen. Wie groß ist der Unterschied hierzu? Ich hätte gerne einen Rahmen der das bunny-hoppen erleichtert aber gleichzeitig Hinterrad moves nicht erschwert. Ist das möglich?

Danke


----------



## toppa16 (12. April 2017)

Hallo an Alle, jetzt stehe ich vor der Frage Arcade oder Fourplay 

Nun sind ja seid 2015 einige Jahre vergangen und Erfahrungen hinzugekommen. Direkte Vergleiche bekommt man leider nirgens richtig zu lesen. Deshalb könnt Ihr mir vielleicht helfen.

Meine fahrerisches Interesse liegt derzeit bei Bunny Hops (aufs Hinterrad)
Up to Front, 180 und damit verbundenes Fakie fahren. Üben möchte ich endlich den Manual und Tailwhip. 
Ich fahre aber ab und zu auch mit Wettkampftrialern aufm Vereinsgelände. Da kommt es dann viel auf den Backwheelhop an für mich. 

Könnt Ihr mir einen Tipp geben welches der beiden Bikes für mich geeigneter wären.

Mfg toppa16


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. April 2017)

Beide gleich gut für dich. Das Arcade ist natürlich schwerer, dafür aber auch bequemer. Für Bunny Hop und Manuals sind beide aber sehr gut geeignet. Es wird dir hier kaum jemand wirkliche Erfahrungswerte geben können, denn keiner ist beide für so lange gefahren, dass er hier richtig vergleichen kann und mal ganz davon abgesehen, kommt es auf die Präferenzen jedes Einzelnen an.

Ich bin mit meinem 2012er Fouplay sehr zufrieden und das obwohl es schon ein Stück länger ist als die neueren Modelle. 

Kauf dir das, was dir optisch besser gefällt. Das Arcade wirst du vorerst aber eh nicht bekommen. Ist ja überall ausverkauft.


----------

